# Cheers to Chuck!



## Pauleo1214 (Jul 25, 2021)

Just finished a Viceroy Boneyard Edition. This Orange inspired pedal's a keeper!
Enjoy!


----------



## Sturdag Lagernathy (Jul 25, 2021)

Wasn't Orenthal in the back seat? That should be Al!

Great job btw!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jul 25, 2021)

Great job the build and graphics ...made me chuckle hard this morning ! ...love it !


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 25, 2021)

Headlights! Great!

[EDIT: took me a sec to realise the name, I was more interested in the overall graphic]

LED-eyes are ubiquitous and overdone ('cause LED-eyes LOOK great! And I have many builds planned with such eyes, the eyes have _it_).

I've got one build planned with tail-lights for the stompers... Love the headlights on Bronco graphic. At first, I could've sworn the upper left control said "Escalade".


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jul 25, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Headlights! Great!
> 
> [EDIT: took me a sec to realise the name, I was more interested in the overall graphic]
> 
> ...


*Finding OJ themed synonyms for the controls was probably the hardest part of this build. I guess I could take another stab at it. 🥁*


----------



## HamishR (Jul 26, 2021)

I've been trying to squeeze out a pithy response for the past 10 minutes.  Must be outa juice cuz I've been pipped to the best puns by the OP. _Orange-cha_ glad it's so_ a-peel-ing_? Must sound sweet.


----------



## Pauleo1214 (Jul 26, 2021)

HamishR said:


> I've been trying to squeeze out a pithy response for the past 10 minutes.  Must be outa juice cuz I've been pipped to the best puns by the OP. _Orange-cha_ glad it's so_ a-peel-ing_? Must sound sweet.


You're beating these puns to a pulp! I think this is my favorite OJ Simpson joke.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 26, 2021)

El Bronco Blanco!

Pretty tasteless theme, I like it!  Well done all around.  

During the trial, OJ leaned over to Johnny Cochran and asked him "Hey Johnnie, what does D.N.A. mean?"


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 26, 2021)

This pedal isn't quite right for shoegaze unless you wear a size 12, but it's perfect for navel gazing albeit a bit seedy.


----------

